
Trying to be a Naive Entrepreneur again - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/trying-to-be-a-naive-entrepreneur-again-2e03a9a7457e
======
FLUX-YOU
I think you'll be quicker to tire in healthcare. The highs are not very high
and lows can be really low.

It depends if your product depends on cooperation from staff to work. If you
build things to extend EHR/EMR functionality, it does require cooperation down
to the level of integration and delivery. They may require a copy of your
product to be installed locally, which will make support difficult (you now
have additional credentials to manage and policies to follow for their
network).

Physicians and Nurses can be very tough customers because they have so much
demand on their own time and skills due to the mortality of their work.
They're not a group you often tell to go read the docs.

It's better to deliver something new that adds value because they're not going
to have much frame of reference to what the workflow should be. It's a new
product and they switch into learning mode. They're then more accepting of new
workflows. I've seen this several times presenting changes to existing
products and presenting new products to this industry.

------
nether
"In the beginner's mind there are many possibilities, but in the expert's
there are few."

Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind

